# Does Mexico recognise a US Bachelors degree



## dcasarrubias

So, I am a Mexican/ American citizen and I am going to graduate this year and decided that I want to work in Mexico, preferably in Monterrey or Mexico City, but wanted to know if my Bachelors degree in Computer Science will be recognized in Mexico.


----------



## Longford

I suppose it depends upon what type/grade/quality school you will have earned your degree from. If the school is an accredited college or university I believe your degree will be recognized. It might be tough to find work, however - if you lack prior experience which will set you apart from other applicants. There's an oversupply of young people in Mexico who have degrees in Computer Science for whom there are insufficent numbers of jobs and you'll be competing with them for a position. I don't know your level of proficiency and comprehension in Spanish but you will need to demonstrate abilities equal to native-born job applicants, IMO. Having an understanding of current events and the culture of the country may also play a part in the job seeking process. Mexican employers oftentimes still hire not just based on qualifications/education, but upon physical appearance. Compared to entry level salaries paid in the USA, what companies pay in Mexico is likely to be substantially less than you expect. If you haven't already thought of it, you might want to network with some companies based in the USA which have Mexican operations/presence, get hired by such a company and then seek relocation to Mexico. But, honestly, there are so many young people in Mexico with an education similar to yours who are looking for work - don't expect the job-finding process to be easy for you. Concentrating your efforts on just one city, even a large city such as Monterrey, limits your possibile job opportunities. Best of luck with the transition.


----------



## sparks

Simply a degree anywhere means very little. What means something is skill and experience. Much more likely to get a job in the US .... and after a few years have something to offer.

Mexico is not lacking for tech savvy young people so your advantage may only be English skills


----------



## grotton

Yes they do recognize degrees from US institutions, but you may need to provide an apostille. And finding jobs here is similar to in the states. The ability to network and build relationships is important.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Additionally, it is important to meet prospective employers face to face. It is really important to be recommended by someone who is well known and respected by the prospective employer.
It also helps a lot if you are the right sex, attractive, young, very fluent, etc., etc. Those things can sometimes be much more important than your diplomas.


----------



## charlie131120

A twist on the original question - I have a BS degree and over 30 years experience working with computers, I have 5 US patents. I seem to bump into a lot of Mexicans who use Ing. after their names. My realtor who was trained in Chemical Engineering but never worked a day in his field uses Ing. Does a BS degree confer the right to use Ing ?


----------



## maesonna

To be able to call themselves “ing.” they must have passed their “examen profesional”. It’s approximately equivalent to P. E. in the U.S. or P. Eng. in Canada; see “becoming licensed as an engineer”.


----------



## Isla Verde

charlie131120 said:


> A twist on the original question - I have a BS degree and over 30 years experience working with computers, I have 5 US patents. I seem to bump into a lot of Mexicans who use Ing. after their names. My realtor who was trained in Chemical Engineering but never worked a day in his field uses Ing. Does a BS degree confer the right to use Ing ?


Mexicans love to use titles based on their university degrees, even if they've never had a job in the field they studied or haven't worked in it for many years. For instance, Cuauhtémoc Cárdenas - founder of the PRD, former mayor of Mexico City, and past contender for the Mexican presidency - is often referred to as Ing. Cárdenas, though I doubt he's practiced his profession for a long, long time. If you have a B.S. in any kind of engineering, here you are Ing. Charlie.


----------



## PanamaJack

YES, the simple answer is a U.S. degree is recognized in Mexico. I arrived in Mexico at age 10, finished my high school education in the DF and my father sent me to Boston College to get my degree because he said it carried more weight than graduating from a mexican university. Nonesense!!! Today I am suggesting to my children they receive their BA or BS or as its called here their Licenciatura in Mexico and their Masters and or Doctorate in the U.S. or Europe.


----------



## dcasarrubias

PanamaJack said:


> YES, the simple answer is a U.S. degree is recognized in Mexico. I arrived in Mexico at age 10, finished my high school education in the DF and my father sent me to Boston College to get my degree because he said it carried more weight than graduating from a mexican university. Nonesense!!! Today I am suggesting to my children they receive their BA or BS or as its called here their Licenciatura in Mexico and their Masters and or Doctorate in the U.S. or Europe.



Did you have to get an apostille for your degree when you returned to Mexico?


----------



## PanamaJack

dcasarrubias said:


> Did you have to get an apostille for your degree when you returned to Mexico?


I was never asked for one when I applied for work. However, that was over 20 years ago and for the past 18 I have had my own business. My wife on the other has requested an apostille from foreigners who have applied where she is employed. So it is best to have one.


----------

